# New User seeking advice.



## mremanxx (Dec 30, 2014)

Hi I joined here as my head is spinning with all the different coffee machine options.

I like coffee but only drink flat whites, not espressos. I currently use a bean to cup machine but expect to get a much better result if I was to use a grinder and even an entry level machine like a Gaggia classic. As someone who only drinks about 3 a day would members say that my presumption is correct and any suggestions on a grinder/machine combo around £500 would be appreciated.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Read this as a good starting point

then the stickies in grinder and machine threadds

BTW Welcome to the forum

http://coffeeforums.co.uk/content.php?371-What-can-I-get-for-my-budget


----------



## mremanxx (Dec 30, 2014)

Thanks, will do


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Any questions come back and ask on here !

Happy reading


----------

